# Exposé: Researchers Push to Skew Vaping Regulation – Reg Watch



## Alex (12/12/15)

*




*
**
Public Panic – Researchers Push to Skew Vaping Regulation – Reg Watch

Brent Stafford
Public panic, it’s the hard currency of public health research. Organizations and institutions live and die by the reach grant and the more fear they incite the more funding comes their way.

Are researchers exaggerating risks and skewing conclusions in order to affect vaping regulations? And how will the recent Harvard study, which links e-cigarettes to respiratory illness impact smokers seeking a lifeline to quit?

RegulatorWatch.com asked Dr. Konstantinos Farsalinos, a cardiologist and internationally renowned expert on e-cigarette research to weigh in on the controversy. Hear for yourself – only on RegWatch by RegulatorWatch.com.

RegulatorWatch.com – December 12, 2015.

source: https://regulatorwatch.com/brent/public-panic-researchers-push-to-skew-vaping-regulation/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (13/12/15)

@Alex, thanks for posting this

This video is excellent, i think its an 8 minute must watch - 

Dr Komstantinos Farsalinos explains it so simply and so well
Just for those who dont know, Dr Farsalinos is a cardiologist and one of the leading researchers into the effects of vaping on health

Bottom line - the credible research is suggesting that vaping is considerably safer than smoking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

